# Necesito el orcad para diseñar placas



## francisco_luis (Jul 20, 2005)

Hola a todos necesitaría alguna pagina o alguien que me pueda facilitar el orcad (si pudiera ser la versión mas actual) porque necesito diseñar placas de un circuito.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 20, 2005)

Por favor, antes de abrir nuevos temas primero utiliza la herramienta de búsqueda.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


En este enlace puedes encontrar las direcciones a programas de diseño y simulación electrónica.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24.html


----------

